# Sketchup on mac



## marcros (27 Sep 2014)

Has anybody successfully used sketchup on a mac? I want to start using it but my trackpad doesn't work. It is cheaper to get a plug in option but before I spend any money I would like to see how easy or otherwise using a magic pad, Magic Mouse or third party mouse is for this programme. Any feedback or suggestions?


----------



## Sailormantom (27 Sep 2014)

Hi

I use Sketchup on my Macbook Pro with no issues with either the trackpad or a Mac mouse. Can't comment on any other of your options.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Brentingby (27 Sep 2014)

I use SketchUp on both Mac and PC but I would never consider using a trackpad for it. Get an inexpensive standard 3-button mouse and use that. You con't need to buy an expensive one. On my Mac I use the least expensive wireless mouse I could get.


----------



## colinb4987 (31 Oct 2014)

Works for me just fine. The Trackpad was a PITA until I found the camera shortcuts:
H for Hand/Pan tool
O for Orbit
Z for Zoom (two-finger gesture also works)
R for Rectangle
T for Tape measure
etc. etc.

I probably would use a mouse, but since I travel so much for work I'd rather just learn the trackpad and not have to lug something extra around with me.


----------



## RogerS (27 Nov 2014)

Get a cheap Logitech mouse with a scroll wheel. It transforms using SketchUp....a useful tip from Dave Richards.


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 Nov 2014)

Better still, get a proper graphics tablet (see other thread). It will take a few days, but you'll never want to go back to anythig as clumsy as a mouse once you get used to it. 

I estimate the tablet speeds up my work by around 25-30% (for pointer-intensive stuff), and a 'mousepad' slows it down by about the same amount compared to a mouse. Better, it's like writing - you may get writer's cramp(!), but you won't get the thumb joint and wrist injuries I have from intensive mouse use. I have had rheumatoid arthritis for around 30 years, which is the source of the joint damage, but mouse use has made it a great deal worse (my thumb is bent sideways like a banana now). 

Mice are a stupid, horrible invention...


----------



## Brentingby (30 Nov 2014)

EtV, how do you navigate in the drawing space in SketchUp when using the tablet? Are you using the toolbar buttons or keyboard shortcuts?

I have a Wacom Cintiq which is brilliant but I tried it for SketchUp and found it very slow because I didn't have the CMB available. I also have a medium Intuos 4 which I tried. It went back into its box. I use many keyboard shortcuts, too and found that both tablets made for clumsy operation. 

As long as it works for you, though, that's cool. For those that don't want to spend the money, Roger's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 Nov 2014)

I'm presently using a _really_ old Wacom under XP (see other thread). It's a dual boot machine - I'll run SU next time I boot it into Win XP and check. 

The settings are really simple though. I have a very old Wacom driver, but it does let me load different macros and button settings with different apps. I think I've only bothered to map the buttons to view rotation and zoom.


----------



## xy mosian (30 Nov 2014)

Eric The Viking":2jr7io33 said:


> .... Better, it's like writing - you may get writer's cramp(!), but you won't get the thumb joint and wrist injuries I have from intensive mouse use. I have had rheumatoid arthritis for around 30 years, which is the source of the joint damage, but mouse use has made it a great deal worse (my thumb is bent sideways like a banana now).
> 
> Mice are a stupid, horrible invention...



A bit off topic, but might help others with similar problems. About a year ago, might be nearer two, I started suffering similar pains. A bit of research took me to :-
http://www.posturite.co.uk/penguin-mouse.html

Since I bought one my hand, and some shoulder pains, faded away and have not returned. Pc use is no less, if anything more.
HTH,
xy


----------



## Brentingby (30 Nov 2014)

That's an interesting mouse, xy. Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Eric The Viking (30 Nov 2014)

Had a look: I did have a file for Sketchup in the Wacom settings, but it was only affecting tip pressure, I think to make click+drag easier. Button #1 (tip end) is mapped to right click, button #2 to middle button or chord. I use the modifier keys though (ctrl, shift and alt). There's nothing set for tablet shortcuts (the Wacom driver manages pen and tablet independently).


----------



## Brentingby (30 Nov 2014)

EtV, thanks for the info. I'm happy it works for you. I find the CMB/Wheel much easier for navigating in SketchUp. Using the wheel/button means you don't have to drop a drawing or modifying tool to change the view. Zooming with the wheel also provides more freedom than picking the Zoom tool off the toolbar.


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Dec 2014)

Brentingby":35jupd49 said:


> Using the wheel/button means you don't have to drop a drawing or modifying tool to change the view. Zooming with the wheel also provides more freedom than picking the Zoom tool off the toolbar.



It's the same with a tablet: It only switches to move/zoom for as long as you need - let go the button and you're back in whatever tool it was. 

When I've got the new tablet configured I intend to try adding the modifier keys to the button press. That said, I'm not doing anytrhing else with my right hand, so I might as well just leave them.

The tablet should be here on Wednesday, but I'm not sure I"ll have time to play immediately.


----------

